# Sportbootführerschein - kosten - sonstige Tips



## Qualitynine (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 
möcht einen Bootsführerschein machen.
In der nähe bietet eine Boot Fahrschule folgendes an:
Sportbootführerschein See.
Kosten betragen 345,-€ inkl. Fahrstunden ( Ohne Lehrmaterial/Prüfungsgebühren )

Was haltet ihr von dem Preis?
Was ratet ihr mir sonst?
Worauf muss ich achten?

PS leider bietet die VHS hier im "Platten Land - Mittelhessen) sowas nicht an

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Queequeg (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein - kosten - sonstige Tips*

@Qualitynine

Frage mal beim DMYV (Deutscher Motoryachtverband e.V.) nach , dort könnte es die Möglichkeit noch geben, den Lappen direkt zu machen, d.h. du meldest dich telefonisch zur Prüfung an, es wird ein Termin vereinbart, du schickst denen in der Zwischenzeit den Sehtest (macht jeder Augenarzt), besorgst dir Lehrmaterial und paukst, anschließend fährst du zum Termin und absolvierst Theorie und Praxis. So habe ich das vor 10 Jahren mit den Führerscheinen für See und Binnen gemacht. Für alles zusammen (ohne Lehrmaterial - hat mir ein Kumpel geliehen), habe ich ca. 280,- DM abgedrückt. Du siehst, falls dieser Weg heute noch möglich ist, könntest du ne Menge Kohle sparen. Das Handling mit dem Verband war damals sehr locker und unkompliziert, frage einfach mal beim Verband nach. Eine Telefonnummer kann ich dir leider nicht mehr geben, aber übers Internet wirst du sicherlich schnell fündig. Solltest du noch weitere Fragen haben, nur zu.



Gruß und Petri Queequeg


----------



## bengt (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein - kosten - sonstige Tips*

sieh doch mal bei www.dmyv.de unter ausbildung nach, da findest du nach plz sortiert verschiedene anbieter...
345eur liegt wohl mind. im oberen mittelfeld (zumindest verglichen mit de küst, hier in hh gehts wohl so bei 140 eur los). zumal noch die prüfungsgebühr oben draufkommt, ist auch nicht gerade wenig (ca. 80-90 eur????).

die von Queequeg vorgeschlagene möglichkeit geht meines wissens immer noch, zumindets in hh. und der stoff ist nicht so schwierig, daß man es nicht schaffen könnte (außerdem kannst du auch nach dem fragenkatalog lernen, was die sache zusätzlich vereinfacht).

overschmidt/bark: sportbootführerschein see aus dem delius klasing verlag ist völlig ausreichend (mit prüfungskatalog).

gruß 
bengt


----------



## Hawanajoe (24. November 2004)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein - kosten - sonstige Tips*

Hallo,|wavey: 

habe gehört daß man Kroatien preiswert internationale Bootsführerschein mit
Funklizenz erwerben kann. 
Widerum habe gehört daß kroatische Bootsführerschein in D, DK, S, usw. also am Ostsee ungültig ist.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht ?
Weiß jemand etwas genaueres ?

Danke für euere Antworten .

Hawanajoe

|gutenach


----------



## Haiopai (24. November 2004)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein - kosten - sonstige Tips*

Also der Sportbootführerschein ist mittlerweile ne Menge Stoff. Ob das so gut zu lernen ist, wenn es einem keiner erklärt wage ich zubezweifeln.Was ist mit der Praxis, wer bringt dir die bei, vielleicht ein Freund der seit Jahren den Schein hat ...kann der denn noch Prüfungsgerecht fahren? Wär ja ärgerlich desshalb den Lapen nicht zu bekommen. Wenn ich den Schein noch mal machen würde, würde ich mir eine Yachtschule aussuchen bei der ich nicht das Gefühl hätte, die wollen nur schnelles Geld an mir mit einem Billigangebot verdienen.
Sondern  ich würde mir eine Schule suchen die mir auch was vermitteln und dafür würde ich gern 50€ mehr bezahlen. Und wenn das Umfeld auch noch nett ist dann macht es doch auch Spaß und ist interessant. -Das diese Führerscheinnummer immer als so ein lästiger Pflichttermin rüber kommt, finde ich schade.


----------



## PetriHelix (25. November 2004)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein - kosten - sonstige Tips*

Moin,

also die Theorie ist meiner Meinung nach kein Thema. Das ist locker aus den Büchern bzw. Bögen zu erlernen. Was bringt es Dir wenn dort vorne jemand steht der eh nur das Buch auf Overhead-Folien durch geht? 
Und für die prakt. Prüfung muss man vorher sowieso 2 Fahrstunden nehmen, so ist es jedenfalls hier bei uns. 
Die Kursgebühren würde ich mir sparen, es sei denn Du hast enorme Prüfungsangst und brauchst das als "Sicherheit"


----------



## abuhamster (25. November 2004)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein - kosten - sonstige Tips*

Hi,
ich habe vor einigen Jahren den Küsten- und den Binnenschein gemacht, da war es mit 
2 Fahrstunden vor der Prüfung nicht getan. In der Prüfung wird nämlich schon einiges verlangt, z.B. MannüberBord-Manöver, auf der Stelle drehen, an- u. ablege-Manöver praktischer umgang mit Peilkompass, Knoten binden und dies ist nicht in 2 Ü-std zu lernen. Auch die Theorie ist nicht so einfach, wenn dir niemand Navigation und all das andere erklärt. Ich  bin der Meinung, das man mit einem Kurs nichts verkehrt macht.
Auch die Reihenfolge der Prüfungen solltes du dir überlegen, weil wenn du als erstes den Küstenschein machst, so bleibt dir beim Binnenschein die Fahrprüfung erspart. Anders rum mußt du zweimal fahren.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Wedaufischer (25. November 2004)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein - kosten - sonstige Tips*

@Qualitynine,
also ich habe dieses Jahr beide Scheine (SBF-See, SBF-Binnen) gemacht. Mit allem Zipp und Zapp (Lernmaterial, Mindestfahrstunden, Prüfungsgebühren etc.) habe ich rund 550 - 600 T€uronen bezahlt. Den Kombi habe ich wegen der geringeren Kosten, praktische Prüfung SEE, falls bestanden, wird bei Binnen anerkannt und muß nicht extra gemacht werden. Außerdem ist es einfacher, wenn man einmal am Lernen ist, da sich Vieles wiederholt, wenngleich auch in leicht abgewandelter Form. Deshalb rate ich dir möglichst beide Scheine zu machen. :m


----------



## bernie1 (25. November 2004)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein - kosten - sonstige Tips*

Wir hatten damals über unsere Gewerschaft IGBCE www.igbce.de einen Kollegen besorgt, der uns Theorie in sechs Wochen, ( einmal 2 Std. in der Woche )gut verständlich beigebracht hat.
Dann über Ihn zwei Stunden Praxis im Düsseldorfer Hafen, danach Prüfung.
Alle 15 haben heute den Schein.
Kosten damals um die 150,00 DM
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## HD4ever (25. November 2004)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein - kosten - sonstige Tips*



			
				bengt schrieb:
			
		

> sieh doch mal bei www.dmyv.de unter ausbildung nach, da findest du nach plz sortiert verschiedene anbieter...
> 345eur liegt wohl mind. im oberen mittelfeld (zumindest verglichen mit de küst, hier in hh gehts wohl so bei 140 eur los). zumal noch die prüfungsgebühr oben draufkommt, ist auch nicht gerade wenig (ca. 80-90 eur????).
> die von Queequeg vorgeschlagene möglichkeit geht meines wissens immer noch, zumindets in hh. und der stoff ist nicht so schwierig, daß man es nicht schaffen könnte (außerdem kannst du auch nach dem fragenkatalog lernen, was die sache zusätzlich vereinfacht).
> overschmidt/bark: sportbootführerschein see aus dem delius klasing verlag ist völlig ausreichend (mit prüfungskatalog).


 
 grad PN geschickt :q
 hast noch ne ISBN Nummer von dem Buch ?


----------



## bengt (28. November 2004)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein - kosten - sonstige Tips*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> grad PN geschickt :q
> hast noch ne ISBN Nummer von dem Buch ?




hatte deine frage übersehen hier, aber alles andere haste ja per pn...
hier die isbn...
Gebundene Ausgabe - 180 Seiten - Delius Klasing 
Erscheinungsdatum: 1. Januar 2003
ISBN: 3768807363


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. November 2004)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein - kosten - sonstige Tips*

Halöle!!!
ich habe meine "pappen" see und binnen damals bei uns in der VHS gemacht.
der kurs wurde von nem kapitän a.d. gehalten und war echt sehr lustig weil er den eigentlichen unterrichtsstoff mit ner menge geschichten aus seiner aktiven kapitänszeit aufgepeppt und sehr verständlich rübergebracht hat.
zumal war im sehr daran gelegen das auch alle kursteilnehmer die prüfung bestehen, da er für die kurse selbst kein geld von der VHS bekommen hat. auf freiwilliger basis also. man konnte ihn auch jederzeit bei unklarheiten was den lernstoff angeht,anrufen oder ihn besuchen und er hatte immer nen offenes ohr für einen. das stelle ich mir in der anonymität einer fahrschule nicht so vor, da zahlst du deine kohle und gut iss!! ob man besteht oder nicht. 
gekostet hat mich der spass "all inclusiv" damals 700DM.
solltest du dir auf jeden fall mal überlegen den schein bei der VHS zu machen, wenn sowas bei euch angeboten wird.

mit fischigem gruss
Daniel


----------



## bruexgen (28. November 2004)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein - kosten - sonstige Tips*



			
				Queequeg schrieb:
			
		

> @Qualitynine
> 
> Frage mal beim DMYV (Deutscher Motoryachtverband e.V.) nach , dort könnte es die Möglichkeit noch geben, den Lappen direkt zu machen, d.h. du meldest dich telefonisch zur Prüfung an, es wird ein Termin vereinbart, du schickst denen in der Zwischenzeit den Sehtest (macht jeder Augenarzt), besorgst dir Lehrmaterial und paukst, anschließend fährst du zum Termin und absolvierst Theorie und Praxis. So habe ich das vor 10 Jahren mit den Führerscheinen für See und Binnen gemacht. Für alles zusammen (ohne Lehrmaterial - hat mir ein Kumpel geliehen), habe ich ca. 280,- DM abgedrückt. Du siehst, falls dieser Weg heute noch möglich ist, könntest du ne Menge Kohle sparen. Das Handling mit dem Verband war damals sehr locker und unkompliziert, frage einfach mal beim Verband nach. Eine Telefonnummer kann ich dir leider nicht mehr geben, aber übers Internet wirst du sicherlich schnell fündig. Solltest du noch weitere Fragen haben, nur zu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Franky (28. November 2004)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein - kosten - sonstige Tips*

@ Hawanajoe:
In D wird der "amtliche Sportbootführerschein" verlangt... Diese "internationalen" Dinger, wie auch teilweise über sowas wie "Reader's Digest" angeboten wird, sind nicht anerkannt!!! Die kosten nur Geld, bringen nix!


----------



## steveweb (30. November 2004)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein - kosten - sonstige Tips*

Hallo,

die Theorie ist denke ich kein Problem, die bekommt man auch online umsonst.
http://www.tim.flindt24.de/ Trainer oder Download (Es fehlen aber die Navigationsaufgaben, kauf einfach einen Satz SBF-See Prüfungsbögen, da sind die dann mit Lösungen dabei  z.B. hier http://www.abc-wassersport.de/index.php/verkaufsshop/buecher.html 18 €, oder gebraucht bei ebay, aber darauf achten, dass es die neuen Prüfungsfragen sind) Dann einfach "nur" lernen, die Prüfungsbögen entsprechen den original Prüfungsbögen.
Unklare Aufgaben/Fragen denke ich, können auch hier beantwortet werden.

Die Praxis ist denke ich eher das Problem.
Man benötigt ein Boot und einen Fahrzeugführer mit Seezeugnis bzw. die Prüfungen sind in Mittelhessen meistens am Main also zusätzlich Binnenzeugnis.
Wenn man also jemanden kennt der einen See/Binnen Schein hat und dieser ein taugliches Boot hat und mit einem übt, so kommt man auch durch die Prüfung.

Ich würde mal zu einer Bootsschule gehen und fragen, was die Praxis Std. kostet (Man sollte ca. 5 Std. direkt vor der Prüfung alle Praxis Aufgaben am Wasser mit dem OPrüfungsboot üben) und ob der Lehrer bereit ist bei dem entsprechenden Prüfungstermin mit Boot anwesend zu sein. (Er weiß sicherlich auch Prüfungstermine wo er da ist)
D.h. du machst bei Ihm nur Praxis und keine Theorie, das spart schon mal Geld, natürlich wollen die immer ein Paket verkaufen. 

Die Qualität der Fahrschulen ist leider sehr unterschiedlich. Nimm eine, die an vielen Prüfungen teilnimmt, da die Fahrlehrer dann wissen wie der Hase läuft.
Man braucht also keinen Fahrlehrer so wie beim Autoführerschein wo es Pflichtstunden usw. gibt, es ist nur besser, da Lehrer die Prüfer kennen und wissen, worauf dieser Wert legt ....

Ich z.B. habe zuerst den See und dann ganz ohne Fahrlehrer den Binnen gemacht (Man muss dann nur noch die Binnen-Theorie ablegen, also Theorie lernen). Wenn du das auch vor hast, dann einfach unter http://www.dmyv.de/verband/pruef_s.html einen Prüfungsausschuss in deiner Nähe anrufen und nach dem nächsten Termin fragen. (Erst See dann Binnen, so ist es einfacher, weil man nur einmal Praktisch machen muss)


Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


----------

